# Wide stance vs Narrow stance squats



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

So, what is the difference? I have read several articles that a wide stance is for your glutes and a narrow stance is for your quads.Then, I read that a narrow stance and going ATG is better for your glutes because of the full range of motion. I currently use a wide stance and rep with 225lb.I only feel sore in the front of my quads. My quads and hamstrings are more developed(measured 27 inches) than my glutes so I dont know what to believe. People at the gym say its a preference thing, so what do you guys think?





Barbell Squat (Power Lift)
Barbell Squat


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone told me that using a narrow stance is bad for the knees....I don't know if thats true though.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Someone told me that using a narrow stance is bad for the knees....I don't know if thats true though.



The different squat variations are pissing me off


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2008)

without a bar on your back, space your feet out to a depth that feels most comfortable to you.  Squat down.  How did that feel?  Now put the bar on your back and do the same thing.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

P-funk said:


> without a bar on your back, space your feet out to a depth that feels most comfortable to you.  Squat down.  How did that feel?  Now put the bar on your back and do the same thing.



Are you saying it does not matter? What can I do about my quads doing all of the work?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2008)

i am assuming you are doing other exercises besides squats in your workout?

what do you mean your quads are doing all the work?  when you squat your knees bend.  to stand up, they need to extend.  This is what the quads do. they extend the knee.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

P-funk said:


> i am assuming you are doing other exercises besides squats in your workout?
> 
> what do you mean your quads are doing all the work?  when you squat your knees bend.  to stand up, they need to extend.  This is what the quads do. they extend the knee.



Yes, I am doing other exercise besides squats. M=squats, T=bench, W=clean and jerk, TR= barbells Rows, pull ups, F= I was benching twice a week, but I am thinking of adding sumo deadlifts


Basically, I only feel sore in the front of my quads after squatting, and I dont think my hips/glutes are firing


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

lol forgot about what way to squat get a new fucking routine cuz


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2008)

You can play with the stance, but that just may be where you get sore. That doesn't mean that the glutes aren't firing though.

I would add in some sort of deadlift or pulling movement.  Single leg work can help you out too, if there is an imbalance between limbs (and there usually is in people).


----------



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol forgot about what way to squat get a new fucking routine cuz



Good job with punctuation, bro. Did you skip English class?


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Someone told me that using a narrow stance is bad for the knees....I don't know if thats true though.



The ROM of the knee is greater the closer you stand. Some people don't have the flexibility and/or posterior chain strength to sit back correctly so the knees can be taking more stress when they stand close. It isn't bad for your knees if you know how to complete the movement properly.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

P-funk said:


> You can play with the stance, but that just may be where you get sore. That doesn't mean that the glutes aren't firing though.
> 
> I would add in some sort of deadlift or pulling movement.  Single leg work can help you out too, if there is an imbalance between limbs (and there usually is in people).



See, I never really did squats. I always used to do regular deadlifts, so Im kinda noobie to which squat variation will give me the best results. It seems like one article will contradict the other, and I dont want to feel like I am wasting my time


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

JB20 said:


> Good job with punctuation, bro. Did you skip English class?



u ever read anyhitng on how to make a workout? urs fucking sucks.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> u ever read anyhitng on how to make a workout? urs fucking sucks.



No, never. Your training is obviously superior to mine and Im sure you lift heavier weights. Feel better?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 7, 2008)

I love me some back kicks for the glutes.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

JB20 said:


> No, never. Your training is obviously superior to mine and Im sure you lift heavier weights. Feel better?



i wasnt dissing u asshole. i was saying u need to get a new workout.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is depth more important than stance?


----------



## vader (Apr 8, 2008)

feet shoulder width apart, squat ass to ankles and your entire leg will be sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Something I always got confused with was toe placement when doing wide vs. narrow.  If you keep your toes pointed forward during a wide stance, can the put the knee and/or the ankle is a unstable position?


----------



## JB20 (Apr 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Something I always got confused with was toe placement when doing wide vs. narrow.  If you keep your toes pointed forward during a wide stance, can the put the knee and/or the ankle is a unstable position?



I think it causes the knees to buckle inward


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Something I always got confused with was toe placement when doing wide vs. narrow.  If you keep your toes pointed forward during a wide stance, can the put the knee and/or the ankle is a unstable position?



The leg doesn't naturally articulate with the toes pointing in eye-line in a wide stance. 

If you jump and land with a wide stance without conciously directing the angle of your toes, watch where your toes are pointing.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 8, 2008)

Stay in your own threads danny.  Keep your worthless comments out of threats that actually have value.

JB20:  Listen to Funk, he knows his shit.  Personally I would say go with whatever is comfortable.  Just don't go ridiculously wide otherwise you are putting stress on areas that can't handle it, and I wouldn't go narrower than shoulder width.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 8, 2008)

If you want to specifically target the glutes, try including Glute Ham Raises as a supplement to squats and deadlifts.  Keyword supplement - nothing can replace squats or DLs.


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 8, 2008)

I just got use to being ass to the ground with no weight. I did it when I gardened, petted the dog or kitty, picked something up, or just rested that way instead of sitting on something. My feet know how to be. My stance is a hair wider than shoulders with toes slightly out.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was looking at my form in the mirror(with no weight), and I think I am using proper depth(harder to tell when actually squating) When I use a wide stance, my hips are below my knees and my legs are diagonal to the floor. So,it looks like I am hitting the same depth with a wide stance as when I use a narrow stance


----------



## JB20 (Apr 9, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> If you want to specifically target the glutes, try including Glute Ham Raises as a supplement to squats and deadlifts.  Keyword supplement - nothing can replace squats or DLs.



Yeah, I would not give either one up. The thing is, I am sore for like 5 days after squatting(starting with the heaviest weight, I do 3 sets of 6 and pyramid down by 5lbs until all of the weight is off the bar) so I do not see how I could squat twice a week(which was suggested to me by someone at my gym), or deadlift a few days later. I thought about squatting and deadlifting on the same day, but I think it would be too much


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Make sure you stretch a lot before hand, a LOT.  Otherwise just man up, it's not as bad as you think to do it.

I would emphasize the stretching though - I hurt my right leg squatting while sore when I went too deep on the last rep without stretching enough.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 10, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Make sure you stretch a lot before hand, a LOT.  Otherwise just man up, it's not as bad as you think to do it.
> 
> I would emphasize the stretching though - I hurt my right leg squatting while sore when I went too deep on the last rep without stretching enough.




What do you recommend?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2008)

If I knew, I wouldn't have hurt myself 

P-Funk or Gazhole are a lot better qualified to answer that one.  I would say dynamic stretches are key though, and do NOT bounce out of the bottom of the squat - stay in control at all times.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> If I knew, I wouldn't have hurt myself
> 
> P-Funk or Gazhole are a lot better qualified to answer that one.  I would say dynamic stretches are key though, and do NOT bounce out of the bottom of the squat - stay in control at all times.



yes to stretching and always being in control of the squat.  not only just plain bad form but it completely misses the whole point of ATG squats.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2008)

JB20 said:


> What do you recommend?



Straight leg marches, bridges, high knee walks, "butt-kicks" and front bending (sort of like a straight leg deadlift with your hands behind your head) to name a few.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2008)

I think both squats have their place.  I have my clients do box squats all over the place, which is generally done with a more powerlifting style.  I find it great to help iron out technique issues with a free squat.  However, I think more narrow squats are also a valuable tool.  There isn't any good reason to use one at the exclusion of the other.in my opinion, save for special circumstances.


----------



## chris mason (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Cow from the perspective of variation.  Variety is good in that it allows for harder training more often without the normally concurrent CNS burnout.  

Narrow squats will tend to build the quads more readily in most trainees while a wider stance may not prove quite as effective specifically relative to the quads.

Chris


----------



## sh3nkedmac10 (Dec 20, 2011)

What you need to do is go down slightly less than parallel with a shoulder width or even closer stance to allow the glutes and quads to do the work, turning the squat into a leverage movement is ridiculous considering the fact that there are exercises much better suited to target the hamstrings (such as romanian deadlifts for one). *The only thing you are doing by going wide is setting yourself up for hip problems* (Ed Coan has just had a hip replacement) it is also why all these weight junkies need to use protective gear such as briefs to save their hips and at what cost? to lift more weight? do the right thing and* go lighter and narrow* like i said in order to truly strengthen yourself where it counts and perhaps end up looking like tom platz and saving yourself from a nasty injury.



Just make sure you force your knees out throughout the lift in order to prevent buckling because whether you go wide or narrow that can be dangerous on your knees.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 20, 2011)

Great post you're just about 4 years late.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like to do both stances when doing legs.Close and or wide both hit the same for me .When doing presses go up higher on leg presses and it will hit more glut and the lower the feet are the for quad.


----------

